# WBS how long after RAI



## crimebuff (May 25, 2012)

My endo is scheduling the WBS a week-8 days- after RAI-is that OK or should it be earlier? Will I have to stay on LID??


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I had my scan 3 days after my RAI, and I chose to stay on the LID. (My doc did not require the LID at all...I did it to give the RAI the best chance to work, given what I knew/understood about it.)


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Mine was three days too. I was not instructed to do LID, so...


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

My RAI was June 1 around 1030 am. When I got home that morning I took my levo, and as of June 2, the LID was nothing but a bad memory.  (WBS was 10 days after RAI.)


----------

